# Jobs in Japanese clothing industry



## obel (Jul 22, 2011)

I have been a huge fan of Japanese clothing for a long time. I have a dream of somehow becoming involved in this industry. But how? As a Scandinavian who knows no Japanese and knows little about actual clothes production. Any ideas? A British ex-expat told me who used to know many people who got jobs in this industry, as it's considerably larger over there than in most other countries.


----------

